# Image for TiVo Series 3



## digitaldiva (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm new to the Tivo Community, but I've been a Tivo owner since 2000. I'm on my second Tivo and I need community help. My hard drive is fried, can someone PM an image for the HD (not sure if that matters) series 3 model? I have WinMFS and DvrBARS. I couldn't get WinMFS to recognize my new drive, but that's a separate issue.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

digitaldiva said:


> I'm new to the Tivo Community, but I've been a Tivo owner since 2000. I'm on my second Tivo and I need community help. My hard drive is fried, can someone PM an image for the HD (not sure if that matters) series 3 model? I have WinMFS and DvrBARS. I couldn't get WinMFS to recognize my new drive, but that's a separate issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You need to post the TiVo model number then someone will pm a link for the image.


----------



## digitaldiva (Dec 4, 2017)

Teeps said:


> You need to post the TiVo model number then someone will pm a link for the image.


Thank you @Teeps! My model is TCD652160.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

digitaldiva said:


> Thank you @Teeps! My model is TCD652160.


PM sent!

Scott


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

digitaldiva; there you go!


----------



## digitaldiva (Dec 4, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> PM sent!
> 
> Scott


My TiVo is restored (and upgraded). Thank you so much @HerronScott and @Teeps!!!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

digitaldiva said:


> My TiVo is restored (and upgraded). Thank you so much @HerronScott and @Teeps!!!


HerronScott and ggieseki deserve all the thanks, they are doing the "heavy lifting"...


----------



## Pip514 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi all, this is such a great community! I have pretty much the same story as @digitaldiva and would appreciate an image for model TCD652160. Thank you!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Pip514 said:


> Hi all, this is such a great community! I have pretty much the same story as @digitaldiva and would appreciate an image for model TCD652160. Thank you!


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## Bbrown406 (Jan 9, 2018)

digitaldiva said:


> Thank you @Teeps! My model is TCD652160.


I also need an image for that same model number if someone can help me out please


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bbrown406 said:


> I also need an image for that same model number if someone can help me out please


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## MarioCM (Jan 14, 2018)

i need image Tivo series 3 model, TCD658000 tbk winMFS 

Thanks!


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

Hmmm ... anyone care to help me out? Needing an image for the series3 (the original OLED one).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

aymanme said:


> Hmmm ... anyone care to help me out? Needing an image for the series3 (the original OLED one).


Sent.


----------



## Justin.KY (Jan 27, 2018)

Can anyone assist me? I too need an image for my TiVo TCD652160. I would also appreciate help on how to do it. I'm computer savvy but I've never worked on a TiVo before (nor have I restored an image).
Thanks all


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Justin.KY said:


> Can anyone assist me? I too need an image for my TiVo TCD652160. I would also appreciate help on how to do it. I'm computer savvy but I've never worked on a TiVo before (nor have I restored an image).
> Thanks all


Sent.


----------



## Justin.KY (Jan 27, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks! You're awesome!


----------



## pmjc (Dec 8, 2007)

I too need an image for TCD652160


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

pmjc said:


> I too need an image for TCD652160


Done.


----------



## dleclair (Feb 16, 2018)

Looking for a TBK image for TCD648250B OLED Series 3 250GB model! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dleclair said:


> Looking for a TBK image for TCD648250B OLED Series 3 250GB model! Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## SoCal_Steve (Feb 17, 2018)

Could I get a link to the image for the TCD648250B? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

SoCal_Steve said:


> Could I get a link to the image for the TCD648250B? Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## SoCal_Steve (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you!!


----------



## dleclair (Feb 16, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you again for the quick reply, ThAbtO! Can I trouble you to send just the instruction list again? Got the file, but I didn't know how the conversations work and I closed it out before saving or printing a copy


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dleclair said:


> Thank you again for the quick reply, ThAbtO! Can I trouble you to send just the instruction list again? Got the file, but I didn't know how the conversations work and I closed it out before saving or printing a copy


The conversation should still be there if you select Inbox and then Show All Conversations.

Scott


----------



## dleclair (Feb 16, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> The conversation should still be there if you select Inbox and then Show All Conversations.
> 
> Scott


Actually I clicked leave conversation so it's gone :/


----------



## turnerdk (Feb 23, 2008)

Tivo friends, i have a dead drive on my Tivo Series 3 HD. i have the lifetime membership on this one so i really want to restore. I need an image for TCD648250B, please help. I have a new 1TB drive.

thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dleclair said:


> Thank you again for the quick reply, ThAbtO! Can I trouble you to send just the instruction list again? Got the file, but I didn't know how the conversations work and I closed it out before saving or printing a copy


You would need to use WinMFS to restore the image.

Download the TBK image file.
Run WinMFS in Windows ( W7+ for >3TB) under an administrator user.
Select the drive to use, if its blank, it will be listed, if not, then the mounted button (careful you do not select your Windows drive. The drive will get deleted.)
File, Restore, Select the downloaded file. It should only take a 3-5 minutes to complete. Click NO when it asks to expand.
Find MFSAdd to expand.
Find SuperSize.
Put drive in Tivo and it would take 5-6 minutes for it to boot.
It will then go through Guided Setup.
Look in System Information for "Tivo Service Number" which may say "Not Available 000000000." If so, you would need to use "Clear & Delete Everything", would be under Messages & Settings / Restart or Reset System. (This needs to be done or it will not work properly.)
It will go through Guided Setup *Again*. (no choice)

Click on "Leave Conversation" up above when you are done.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

turnerdk said:


> Tivo friends, i have a dead drive on my Tivo Series 3 HD. i have the lifetime membership on this one so i really want to restore. I need an image for TCD648250B, please help. I have a new 1TB drive.
> 
> thanks in advance.


It is not a membership, it is a service subscription.

It is sent.


----------



## dleclair (Feb 16, 2018)

Looking for the TBK for a series 3 model # TCD658000 XL. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dleclair said:


> Looking for the TBK for a series 3 model # TCD658000 XL. Many thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## RevDon (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm delighted to find and join this forum! I need the TBK image file for my TCD652160. The old hard drive is toast. I won't be able to get anything off of it. So I just need to "image" the new, unformatted disk. I have a 1.0 TB WD10EZEX. I have a Mac Pro, with Windows 10 on it using Parallels. Would I be better off putting the image file on there in Mac OS X or Windows 10? Many, many thanks in advance for sending me a link to the TBK file!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

RevDon said:


> I'm delighted to find and join this forum! I need the TBK image file for my TCD652160. The old hard drive is toast. I won't be able to get anything off of it. So I just need to "image" the new, unformatted disk. I have a 1.0 TB WD10EZEX. I have a Mac Pro, with Windows 10 on it using Parallels. Would I be better off putting the image file on there in Mac OS X or Windows 10? Many, many thanks in advance for sending me a link to the TBK file!


This WD10EZEX is not a drive I would recommend. It may be green, but not a drive designed for AV usage. You may need to disable Intellipark and PowerUp-In-Standby. PUIS usually is set with a jumper, but as of late, its enabled within the settings.

I would recommend the Red WD drive (not pro line), such as WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (max this model can use.)

I can send you an image for it now or should I wait?


----------



## RevDon (Mar 23, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> This WD10EZEX is not a drive I would recommend. It may be green, but not a drive designed for AV usage. You may need to disable Intellipark and PowerUp-In-Standby. PUIS usually is set with a jumper, but as of late, its enabled within the settings.
> 
> I would recommend the Red WD drive (not pro line), such as WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (max this model can use.)
> 
> I can send you an image for it now or should I wait?


THANK YOU, THANK YOU for your quick reply! You can go ahead and send it, if you would. I work at Best Buy so I can quickly get the appropriate drive (like tomorrow!). Should I go to Windows 10 on my Mac Pro or do the disk imaging and cloning work on the Mac side (El Capitan)?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

RevDon said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU for your quick reply! You can go ahead and send it, if you would. I work at Best Buy so I can quickly get the appropriate drive (like tomorrow!). Should I go to Windows 10 on my Mac Pro or do the disk imaging and cloning work on the Mac side (El Capitan)?


Done.


----------



## nj_jr (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi,
I too have a dead Series 3 TCD648250B hard drive and need a disk image for a new hard drive for it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

nj_jr said:


> Hi,
> I too have a dead Series 3 TCD648250B hard drive and need a disk image for a new hard drive for it.
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## nj_jr (Mar 27, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## vesprem1 (May 30, 2011)

Might anyone send me a PM for the TCD652160 as well?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

vesprem1 said:


> Might anyone send me a PM for the TCD652160 as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Sent.


----------



## kentuckyborn (Dec 6, 2008)

hello everyone
haven't been on here in awhile can someone please
Pm me a
tivo series 3 hd dvr TCD652160 image
i would really appreciate it
THANKS!


----------



## kentuckyborn (Dec 6, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> PM sent!
> 
> Scott


hello Do you have a
tivo series 3 hd dvr TCD652160 image if so can you pm me

THANKS!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kentuckyborn said:


> hello everyone
> haven't been on here in awhile can someone please
> Pm me a
> tivo series 3 hd dvr TCD652180 image
> ...


Sent.


----------



## johnny doe (May 5, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Scott


I also need an image for TCD652160. would also like info on putting it onto a 2T WD Purple drive. TIA for your help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

johnny doe said:


> I also need an image for TCD652160. would also like info on putting it onto a 2T WD Purple drive. TIA for your help.


Sent 2, but one was messed up.


----------



## dleclair (Feb 16, 2018)

Trying to hunt down a clean image for the TCD652160. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dleclair said:


> Trying to hunt down a clean image for the TCD652160. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## OMGWTF (May 10, 2018)

I may as well jump in the thread, i need an image for TCD652160.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

OMGWTF said:


> I may as well jump in the thread, i need an image for TCD652160.


Sent.


----------



## mkish (May 18, 2018)

I also need an image for TCD652160. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mkish said:


> I also need an image for TCD652160. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## etrimpe (Nov 25, 2007)

My hardrive just crapped out and I lost my backup .. anyone have a TCD658000 image?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

etrimpe said:


> My hardrive just crapped out and I lost my backup .. anyone have a TCD658000 image?


Sent, but DO NOT PM me.


----------



## Chrispap (May 27, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Folks,

May I get the image for the TCD652160 please?

Chris.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Chrispap said:


> Folks,
> 
> May I get the image for the TCD652160 please?
> 
> Chris.


Sent.


----------



## buddyjackp (May 4, 2008)

Can someone please send me the image for TCD652160? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

buddyjackp said:


> Can someone please send me the image for TCD652160? Thanks for your help.


Sent.


----------



## Generic Name (Apr 23, 2013)

I also need an image for the TCD652160.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Generic Name said:


> I also need an image for the TCD652160.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## cragganmore (Jun 19, 2018)

I, too, am in need of a TCD658000 image. Many thanks if someone has one to share!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

cragganmore said:


> I, too, am in need of a TCD658000 image. Many thanks if someone has one to share!


Sent.


----------



## dewman01 (Jul 4, 2018)

Any Chance I could get an image of TCD652160. My Mothers TivoHD wont boot past the Tivo booting screen.

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dewman01 said:


> Any Chance I could get an image of TCD652160. My Mothers TivoHD wont boot past the Tivo booting screen.
> 
> Thanks


Sent.

You should also check all the capacitors in the power supply, its common for them to fail without any indication. Any electronics repair shop can do this.


----------



## dewman01 (Jul 4, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> You should also check all the capacitors in the power supply, its common for them to fail without any indication. Any electronics repair shop can do this.


Great Thanks for the tip.Will check the capacitors. I have upgraded series 1 and series 2 but nothing newer.


----------



## Allen King (May 22, 2016)

Would like to request a copy of TCD652160 image.

Thanks in advance _*'ThAbtO'*_ for all of your hard work.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Allen King said:


> Would like to request a copy of TCD652160 image.
> 
> Thanks in advance _*'ThAbtO'*_ for all of your hard work.


Sent.


----------



## Utilityman (Jul 16, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Hello and thanks in advance. I have a TCD652160 with a failing hard drive and ended up loosing everything on the drive when I tried to copy it over to another 160G drive with WinMFS. I could get the new drive started if you could please send me the image file. A couple of capacitors are suspect, but appear easy to replace if I can get them somewhere. They're marked as C730 and C733 on their case and C503 and C403 on the board. Any advice on replacement capacitors would be appreciated as well.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Utilityman said:


> Hello and thanks in advance. I have a TCD652160 with a failing hard drive and ended up loosing everything on the drive when I tried to copy it over to another 160G drive with WinMFS.


Sent.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

My TCD652160 TiVo will boot up and play for about 15 minutes, then goes to the "welcome powering up" screen but does not come back. If I leave it unplugged for an hour it will do this again. I checked the power supply voltages all good, no swelling caps. I think I need to ask for an image and reformat a new drive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mars said:


> My TCD652160 TiVo will boot up and play for about 15 minutes, then goes to the "welcome powering up" screen but does not come back. If I leave it unplugged for an hour it will do this again. I checked the power supply voltages all good, no swelling caps. I think I need to ask for an image and reformat a new drive.


Sent.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

*ThAbtO*, thank you for the fast reply and the link and info I need. Now I have to dig out my old computer that I still keep around for hacking TiVo drives. Been years since I last did this, but I think it will come back to me.


----------



## M&J (Jul 22, 2018)

I need an image for my TCD658000 and any "how to" info I can get. I bought a new WD20EURS and trying to make it work. My old HDD is a WD10EURS.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

M&J said:


> I need an image for my TCD658000 and any "how to" info I can get. I bought a new WD20EURS and trying to make it work. My old HDD is a WD10EURS.


Sent.

The Green EURS/X drives are no longer recommended by me as there were issues such as Power-Up-In-Standby (PUIS), usually set by the jumpers, but its set within.

The drives recommended are the red (not Pro) drives. Power usage VS the Green are a bit lower.

Another issue common is the power supply capacitors which may cause hard drive issues and should be replaced. Any electronics repair place can do it if you are not able.


----------



## M&J (Jul 22, 2018)

The Green EURS/X drives are no longer recommended by me ....


I have already tried to clone the new green drive but it would only go into the power up loop. I doubt I can return it at this point. Is there any chance to save this new drive? The old drive is still working fine but it is 9 years old and probably won't last long.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Depending on where you bought the drive, you may try to return it in lieu for a Red. Amazon gives you 30 days, as most others.

With the green drive, Intellipark and PUIS, needs to be disabled before Tivo will boot.

These drives are no longer made and may have warranty lapsed.


----------



## M&J (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks for you help


----------



## chris_mcc (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, I have a Tivo HD model TCD652160 and a Tivo Premiere model TCD746320 both won't boot past the Welcome screen. Are there images somewhere I can download?
Thanks much in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

chris_mcc said:


> Hi, I have a Tivo HD model TCD652160 and a Tivo Premiere model TCD746320 both won't boot past the Welcome screen. Are there images somewhere I can download?
> Thanks much in advance.


You will have to enable Conversations in your account settings for us to send you image links.


----------



## chris_mcc (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry didn't know I had to do that. It's enabled thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

chris_mcc said:


> Hi, I have a Tivo HD model TCD652160 and a Tivo Premiere model TCD746320 both won't boot past the Welcome screen. Are there images somewhere I can download?
> Thanks much in advance.


S3 image sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Premiere image sent.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Thabto,

Thank you for sending me the file links. I'm not sure what to do with them.

TCD652160 HD v11.0n.K1.tbk

[URL='https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_yRcBHnyFARcHd3NGZ0RXZqV2M']winmfs.exe

Am i supposed to boot in them? Which one should I be using. Does it have to be burned to a cd, or can I run it from my windows XP drive?https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CUdPaGvpHjS5MaBVvh0uX-w5a-swxnMg


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Just click on them and they will download to your PC/Windows. open WinMFS, Follow the included instructions.


----------



## jackthejester (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Guys!

Looking for an image for a Tivo TCD648250B Series3 Device .. 

Got all my stuff setup and realized the one I was using was from my other device.

Thanks in advance! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

jackthejester said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Looking for an image for a Tivo TCD648250B Series3 Device ..
> 
> ...


Sent.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks Thabto, Took me awhile but I got the old girl going again with a new drive and your image. You are a good man!


----------



## Hal Schur (Oct 17, 2017)

My Series three is stuck on welcome screen. I suspect hard drive . I'm looking for an I need a WinMFS image for a TCD652160. If anyone has one it would be appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Hal Schur said:


> My Series three is stuck on welcome screen. I suspect hard drive . I'm looking for an I need a WinMFS image for a TCD652160. If anyone has one it would be appreciated.


It may very well also be the power supply, capacitors failing, not providing sufficient power to the MB, hard drive, causing boot loop.


----------



## Hal Schur (Oct 17, 2017)

I changed the capacitors and it was working fine. Then one day just welcome screen. It maybe hard drive issue. Tried kickstart but no acknowledgement or handshake.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Hard drive is also aged. You can always try a new drive. I recommend WD10EFRX (about $65), WD20EFRX (about $85.) They're WD Red drives meant for NAS systems so they can run 24/7. There really are not much settings to fool with either. If you try to find another 160GB drive, it would be hard and cost more. It would just be a matter of putting a specific image on it and expanding to use the full size.

Let me know, and I can pass it on to you. I always include instructions with it.


----------



## Hal Schur (Oct 17, 2017)

I would really appreciate an image as well as instructions. Thank you


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Hal Schur said:


> I would really appreciate an image as well as instructions. Thank you


Sent.


----------



## Hal Schur (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you again. Can you use a old hard drive with windows on it? How do you hook up the drive. I put a drive in one of those usb devices it saw the drive but winmfs didn;t see the drive. Any ideas?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Hal Schur said:


> Thank you again. Can you use a old hard drive with windows on it? How do you hook up the drive. I put a drive in one of those usb devices it saw the drive but winmfs didn;t see the drive. Any ideas?


If it's already formatted as a Windows drive, WinMFS won't see it unless you check the Show Mounted Drive option. After that you should be able to overwrite it with the image.

Warning: Make sure you select the right drive - it would be a shame to wipe out your operating system drive.


----------



## Hal Schur (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm getting the error error writing media inode 1 . Any ideas?


----------



## Hal Schur (Oct 17, 2017)

I would like to thank everyone that offered suggestions to help fix my Tivo. I tried another drive with success no errors. Great forum.


----------



## billc1023 (Dec 24, 2013)

Please send me a series 3 HD file. I was using the drive to make a clone and the unit apparently hosed the source file. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

billc1023 said:


> Please send me a series 3 HD file. I was using the drive to make a clone and the unit apparently hosed the source file. Thanks in advance.


With such generic information, we cannot just send an image blindly. A model number is needed.


----------



## Jimmy Yang (Aug 20, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I would appreciate the image for TCD625160 and instructions as well. Tried everything and concluded that I need to replace the hard drive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Jimmy Yang said:


> I would appreciate the image for TCD625160 and instructions as well. Tried everything and concluded that I need to replace the hard drive.


Sent.

You should also check the capacitors in the power supply, may need replacing.


----------



## Jimmy Yang (Aug 20, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> You should also check the capacitors in the power supply, may need replacing.


Appreciate it! Can I mount the new drive with usb by getting extra cable or do I need to open the PC to mount it? I only have a window 10 laptop now. Since the old drive is bad, should I assume that there is no need to backup the old drive and there is no need to use the copy function in WinMFS? I can go right to tools to restore? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

USB should be ok, did for me.


----------



## jtdt (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm a long-time Tivo owner. My second of 3 Tivo Series 3 Model TCD652160 won't boot past the opening screen. Looks like the HD has had it. Can someone PM an image for the HD? I have already replaced the power supply capacitors, so would like to give it a try on Hd replacement. Thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

jtdt said:


> I'm a long-time Tivo owner. My second of 3 Tivo Series 3 Model TCD652160 won't boot past the opening screen. Looks like the HD has had it. Can someone PM an image for the HD? I have already replaced the power supply capacitors, so would like to give it a try on Hd replacement. Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## kkoh (Mar 31, 2017)

Like many others... long time owner. Had the original back in 99 0r 2000 that was still running with a network hack until the tuner died on me. Anyhow, my TCD652160 hard drive started screaming at me. Looking for an image and maybe pointer to how to push it out. I'm familiar with *nix and windows so have a variety of choices.

TY!

p.s. Looking at a walkthrough now... guessing I'll use mfslive... or open to suggestions...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kkoh said:


> Like many others... long time owner. Had the original back in 99 0r 2000 that was still running with a network hack until the tuner died on me. Anyhow, my TCD652160 hard drive started screaming at me. Looking for an image and maybe pointer to how to push it out. I'm familiar with *nix and windows so have a variety of choices.
> 
> TY!
> 
> p.s. Looking at a walkthrough now... guessing I'll use mfslive... or open to suggestions...


Already sent in the image thread.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kkoh said:


> .s. Looking at a walkthrough now... guessing I'll use mfslive... or open to suggestions


WinMFS is the easiest method if you have a Windows PC.

Scott


----------



## kkoh (Mar 31, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> WinMFS is the easiest method if you have a Windows PC.
> 
> Scott


Right... it's just a little hard for my sysadmin nature to accept an executable hosted on the internet. I suppose the MFSlive ISO I have could have been built with nefarious intent too though


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kkoh said:


> Right... it's just a little hard for my sysadmin nature to accept an executable hosted on the internet. I suppose the MFSlive ISO I have could have been built with nefarious intent too though


Yep, no real difference in terms of what someone could do in the WinMFS Windows executable and the MFSlive Linux one on the ISO. 

You can trust the WinMFS one as it's been in use here forever (11+ years?)

Scott


----------



## DirtyElGuapo (Sep 6, 2018)

I would also like to request an image for a TCD648250B Series 3. Trying to resurrect it so that I can do OTA recording. I've already gone through and replaced capacitors on the power supply. Two of the capacitors were bulging, but none leaking. I bought the 2TB red drive listed elsewhere, so now all I need is the image and I should be in business!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

DirtyElGuapo said:


> I would also like to request an image for a TCD648250B Series 3. Trying to resurrect it so that I can do OTA recording. I've already gone through and replaced capacitors on the power supply. Two of the capacitors were bulging, but none leaking. I bought the 2TB red drive listed elsewhere, so now all I need is the image and I should be in business!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sent.

Does it have lifetime Tivo service?


----------



## DirtyElGuapo (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes it does have lifetime service! Thanks again, I'm about to start downloading. If I have any questions I'll ask.


----------



## LFH0 (Apr 13, 2016)

I am caught in an endless reboot-GSOD loop. HD and power supply are both good, so I am thinking the HD is corrupted. Has anyone a fresh image I might try using? This is a TCD652160 (Series 3 HD).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

LFH0 said:


> I am caught in an endless reboot-GSOD loop. HD and power supply are both good, so I am thinking the HD is corrupted. Has anyone a fresh image I might try using? This is a TCD652160 (Series 3 HD).


Sent.


----------



## LFH0 (Apr 13, 2016)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you!


----------



## douglaskeene (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Folks I have a series III HD (USA) that I believe the hard disk has failed but has lifetime service that I purchased so would like to get it up and running again. I think 1TB is the largest drive it will support but my 250gb was fine. Does anyone have access to the DISK ISO to format a new drive? I would really appreciate how to get hold of it. Thank you! Doug


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

douglaskeene said:


> Hi Folks I have a series III HD (USA) that I believe the hard disk has failed but has lifetime service that I purchased so would like to get it up and running again. I think 1TB is the largest drive it will support but my 250gb was fine. Does anyone have access to the DISK ISO to format a new drive? I would really appreciate how to get hold of it. Thank you! Doug


Sent.

Recommended drive is WD Red drive (Not Red Pro, 7200+RPM), WD10EFRX, or WD20EFRX (max).

The capacitors in the power supply may need to be replaced.


----------



## douglaskeene (Feb 8, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> Recommended drive is WD Red drive (Not Red Pro, 7200+RPM), WD10EFRX, or WD20EFRX (max).
> 
> The capacitors in the power supply may need to be replaced.


Thank you SO MUCH for the quick reply and instructions!!!!!


----------



## DocChaos (Sep 3, 2002)

Looking for an image for series 3 TiVoHD TCD652160. It has lifetime. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

DocChaos said:


> Looking for an image for series 3 TiVoHD TCD652160. It has lifetime. Thanks for any help.


Sent.


----------



## KatJen131 (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m also looking for an image for model TCD652160. My hard drive is dead.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

KatJen131 said:


> I'm also looking for an image for model TCD652160. My hard drive is dead.


Sent.


----------



## KatJen131 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

DocChaos said:


> Looking for an image for series 3 TiVoHD TCD652160. It has lifetime. Thanks for any help.





KatJen131 said:


> I'm also looking for an image for model TCD652160. My hard drive is dead.


This is how it's done folks!
Always include the TDC model number of your TiVo for the fastest possible response.
It also helps to include the location in your TiVo profile.


----------



## zgeist (Nov 25, 2006)

I, too, suspect my hard drive is dead or dying and would like an image. It has lifetime and I'd like to repair it if possible. I've done this before with a series 1, but have completely forgotten what I did. Would appreciate instructions, too. Model #TCD648250. Thanks for any help. This community is amazing!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

zgeist said:


> I, too, suspect my hard drive is dead or dying and would like an image. It has lifetime and I'd like to repair it if possible. I've done this before with a series 1, but have completely forgotten what I did. Would appreciate instructions, too. Model #TCD648250. Thanks for any help. This community is amazing!


Sent.


----------



## zgeist (Nov 25, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you! Do you think I could do this on a windows virtual machine? I use a mac


----------



## zgeist (Nov 25, 2006)

> Recommended drive is WD Red drive (Not Red Pro, 7200+RPM), WD10EFRX, or WD20EFRX (max).


Is this the recommended drive for a series 3 (first version) as well? (the above was recommended for a series 3 HD)


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

zgeist said:


> Is this the recommended drive for a series 3 (first version) as well? (the above was recommended for a series 3 HD)


Yes, the consensus here is for the red drive for all TiVo applications.


----------



## zgeist (Nov 25, 2006)

Is 1TB the max for the series 3, or can I go up to 2TB? (I see 2TB drives are only $20 more.)


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

zgeist said:


> Is 1TB the max for the series 3, or can I go up to 2TB? (I see 2TB drives are only $20 more.)


Yes I have a 2TB drive in my 648250. Provides over 300 hrs of hd recording.


----------



## techjap (Nov 21, 2018)

Another one with lifetime and in need of a TCD652160 image. I have lifetime. Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

techjap said:


> Another one with lifetime and in need of a TCD652160 image. I have lifetime. Thank you.


Multiple request.


----------



## cjt-1998 (Dec 2, 2018)

I also need a image for a TivoHD series 3 (TCD652160) and a image for a Tivo Premiere HD (TCD746320). Both hard drives died and hopeing to get them back up and going.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

cjt-1998 said:


> I also need a image for a TivoHD series 3 (TCD652160)


Sent.


----------



## cjt-1998 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you, its working great now


----------



## LifetimeLifer (Dec 2, 2018)

I'd also like an image for TCD652160 (with Lifetime). I'm pretty sure I've got a good drive (ran a full level-2 check w/ Spinrite) but I can't get past WPU, and I can't seem to get into KS mode, so a reimage is my next step.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

LifetimeLifer said:


> I'd also like an image for TCD652160 (with Lifetime). I'm pretty sure I've got a good drive (ran a full level-2 check w/ Spinrite) but I can't get past WPU, and I can't seem to get into KS mode, so a reimage is my next step.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Is it possible to get an original image for TCD652160 (lifetime) for WinMFS? Tivo stuck in Welcome-Powering-Up / few minutes more cycle, even after i backed up/restored the drive to a new one. I am guessing I have corrupted OS. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

secondclaw said:


> Is it possible to get an original image for TCD652160 (lifetime) for WinMFS? Tivo stuck in Welcome-Powering-Up / few minutes more cycle, even after i backed up/restored the drive to a new one. I am guessing I have corrupted OS. Thanks!


The lifetime is linked to the Tivo Service number and not the hard drive. It may be lost if it has not connected within 6 months or more, by then it cannot be activated any more when lost.

Recommended drive is WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (max it can use).

Image will be sent.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> The lifetime is linked to the Tivo Service number and not the hard drive. It may be lost if it has not connected within 6 months or more, by then it cannot be activated any more when lost.
> 
> Recommended drive is WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (max it can use).
> 
> Image will be sent.


I appreciate it, the image worked, and I was able to resurrect the machine. Thanks!


----------



## HD10ota (Jan 7, 2019)

I also need a disk image for a Tivo Model No. TCD652160. Plan to use MFSTools 3.2 to put it on a new drive. The new drive is 500GB, so I also plan to increase the storage.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HD10ota said:


> I also need a disk image for a Tivo Model No. TCD652160. Plan to use MFSTools 3.2 to put it on a new drive. The new drive is 500GB, so I also plan to increase the storage.


Sent. You would not need to use MFSTools for these images.


----------



## HD10ota (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Digger (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello! I also need an image for a TCD652160. My large drive crashed and can't find the original.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Digger said:


> Hello! I also need an image for a TCD652160. My large drive crashed and can't find the original.


Sent.


----------



## Digger (Feb 26, 2003)

Thank you! Drive is up and running. Replaced the caps in the power supply since the unit was apart. This started with the problem being the Series 3 would reset a couple times a day and ended up severely corrupting the hard drive. Switched the drive out too. Let's see if this brings stability.


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

I also need an image for TCD652160.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lordbah said:


> I also need an image for TCD652160.


Sent.


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

Hmm, winmfs.exe ... I don't have Windows in the house. Is there a Linux equivalent?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lordbah said:


> Hmm, winmfs.exe ... I don't have Windows in the house. Is there a Linux equivalent?


No.


----------



## Fandrag (Feb 3, 2019)

I am looking for an image for my tivo model tcd658000


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Fandrag said:


> I am looking for an image for my tivo model tcd658000


Semt.


----------



## dervari (Jul 5, 2014)

Any love for a TCD652160 image?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dervari said:


> Any love for a TCD652160 image?


Sent.


----------



## B. DeFeo (Feb 16, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Wow, this is an amazing community, populated with very supportive people. I, as many before me, need an image for my lifetime TCD652160. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

B. DeFeo said:


> Wow, this is an amazing community, populated with very supportive people. I, as many before me, need an image for my lifetime TCD652160. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## B. DeFeo (Feb 16, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks for the info! Any idea why my install fails as shown in the attached ...


----------



## njtorpedo (Feb 11, 2019)

B. DeFeo said:


> Wow, this is an amazing community, populated with very supportive people. I, as many before me, need an image for my lifetime TCD652160. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


Can I get a copy copy of that too. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

njtorpedo said:


> Can I get a copy copy of that too. Thanks!


Images are exact model specific. Is yours the TCD652? Is it still subscribed to Tivo service?


----------



## njtorpedo (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes my I have a 652160 with lifetime service


----------



## B. DeFeo (Feb 16, 2018)

B. DeFeo said:


> View attachment 39166
> 
> Thanks for the info! Any idea why my install fails as shown in the attached ...


Please let me clarify my request, with a request for advice. I have a TCD652160. I am hoping to copy a 1 TB image to it using WinMFS. The drive is a 1TB WD10EZRX which shows a 931.51 GB NTFS partition. When I run WinMFS, I get "error writing media inode 1" and it fails to copy the image (TCD652160 HD). Do I have the wrong size image? Any thoughts would be appreciated...then I need to fix the power supply!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

njtorpedo said:


> Can I get a copy copy of that too. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

B. DeFeo said:


> Please let me clarify my request, with a request for advice. I have a TCD652160. I am hoping to copy a 1 TB image to it using WinMFS. The drive is a 1TB WD10EZRX which shows a 931.51 GB NTFS partition. When I run WinMFS, I get "error writing media inode 1" and it fails to copy the image (TCD652160 HD). Do I have the wrong size image? Any thoughts would be appreciated...then I need to fix the power supply!


Have you tested the drive? bad? There may not be enough sectors, different drives have different sectors even though they say the same size.


----------



## njtorpedo (Feb 11, 2019)

That worked great, thanks so much, your a life saver!


----------



## iszekeres (Jan 21, 2003)

Drive just failed. Picking up a new drive and would need an image for TCD652160.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

iszekeres said:


> Drive just failed. Picking up a new drive and would need an image for TCD652160.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## B. DeFeo (Feb 16, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Have you tested the drive? bad? There may not be enough sectors, different drives have different sectors even though they say the same size.


The 1TB drive tests OK for all parameters, but the image fails to load about 1/3 through the process. So, for the time being, I'd like to try re-imaging a former tivo WD 320GB drive to see if that will work and deal with the 1TB later. Do you have an image for that? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

B. DeFeo said:


> Do you have an image for that? Thanks!


You do not need another image for another drive, the same one will work.

What is the exact drive model? Not all drives will work in a Tivo, especially if its 7200+ RPM. It just needs to be bigger than the original.

Be sure to be in Administrator Windows user.


----------



## B. DeFeo (Feb 16, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> You do not need another image for another drive, the same one will work.
> 
> What is the exact drive model? Not all drives will work in a Tivo, especially if its 7200+ RPM. It just needs to be bigger than the original.
> 
> Be sure to be in Administrator Windows user.


The 320GB drive is a WD3200AVVS
The 1TB drive is a WD10EZRX
Each one gives the "error writing media inode 1", when restoring the image as "administrator"!
This error has been reported many times over the years, but I've never found anyone with an explanation or solution. 
WAIT! WAIT! I WANT TO REPORT A MIRACLE...
I just checked the 320GB drive model by shutting down it's external drive enclosure power, pulling it, noting the model, then replacing it and powering up. I then restarted WINmfs one last time and tryed to restore the image, ...and it worked! I then did the same thing with the 1TB and it worked too!
Did the phase of the moon just change or what?


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

When I finally got around to taking the disk in to work where we have Windows, this worked perfectly.


----------



## RegGuheert (Mar 16, 2019)

Can you please provide me with an image for my TiVo?

- Model No: TCD658000
- Lifetime Service
- 1 TB Hard Drive

Can you also please let me know if there is something special I need in order to move up to 2 TB of storage?

Thanks in advance for all your assistance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

RegGuheert said:


> Can you please provide me with an image for my TiVo?
> 
> - Model No: TCD658000
> - Lifetime Service
> ...


Sent.


----------



## YupYup (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi folks,
Looking for an image for a *TCD648250*.
Think my power supply went flaky recently (replaced most of the caps a couple of years ago) and corrupted my 2 TB hard drive.
Tried a new 2 TB drive (copied the old drive with WinMFS), but still got occasional reboots.
Then tried 2 rebuilt power supplies, and even powering the HD with an external supply, but still get the sporadic reboots, so I'm hoping its just the HD image that has been corrupted, and not a motherboard issue.
Fortunately I'd started archiving everything on the drive a couple months ago via kmttg, and regularly saved away new items of value, so re-imaging the drive won't lose much.
So if someone could shoot me a TCD648250 image, I'd appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

YupYup said:


> Hi folks,
> Looking for an image for a *TCD648250*.
> Think my power supply went flaky recently (replaced most of the caps a couple of years ago) and corrupted my 2 TB hard drive.
> Tried a new 2 TB drive (copied the old drive with WinMFS), but still got occasional reboots.
> ...


Is it the TCD648250B?


----------



## YupYup (Sep 13, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Is it the TCD648250B?


Good question (didn't know there was a difference). I'll check tonight and get back to you, thanks!


----------



## YupYup (Sep 13, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Is it the TCD648250B?


Yes. It's a TCD648250B, thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

YupYup said:


> Yes. It's a TCD648250B, thanks!


Sent.


----------



## YupYup (Sep 13, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Got it!
Thanks a bunch! Hope to get to this Friday night.


----------



## Fawera (Mar 23, 2019)

Hard drive fail! Can someone please send me a link for an TCD648250B image?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Fawera said:


> Hard drive fail! Can someone please send me a link for an TCD648250B image?
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## YupYup (Sep 13, 2006)

YupYup said:


> Hi folks,
> Looking for an image for a *TCD648250*.
> Think my power supply went flaky recently (replaced most of the caps a couple of years ago) and corrupted my 2 TB hard drive.
> Tried a new 2 TB drive (copied the old drive with WinMFS), but still got occasional reboots.
> ...


Wanted to report that 'so far so good'.
The image sent by ThAbtO seems to have done the trick. So after a couple of days of heavy and misc recording, I've had no reboots. 
Fingers are still crossed, and I'm not trusting that machine with recording anything of value for awhile.
Hope to start pumping content back to it, via pyTivo, starting Friday night.
Again, THANKS!!


----------



## shutterbug2000 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi,

Can someone please send me a hard drive image for a TCD648250B?
Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

shutterbug2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please send me a hard drive image for a TCD648250B?
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

My Dad's TCD652160 drive just died and no image taken for several years, if I can even find it.  Can I get a link?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

jerrymc said:


> My Dad's TCD652160 drive just died and no image taken for several years, if I can even find it.  Can I get a link?
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Hmmm. Can't get Winmfs to see any hard drives to select from, including mounted drives.

Got a TCD652160 image I can use with MFSTools?


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

jerrymc said:


> Hmmm. Can't get Winmfs to see any hard drives to select from, including mounted drives.
> 
> Got a TCD652160 image I can use with MFSTools?


Nevermind, forgot to run in administrator mode.

Sorry!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I always forget that get frustrated then remember.


----------



## clonefan98 (May 7, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm trying to repair my Tivo HD after a hard drive failure. So far mfscopy hasn't been able to get me past the "Powering on..." and "Almost there..." screens. I would like to try a fresh image on a new disk.

Could anybody PM me the image for a TCD652160? Thanks so much.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

clonefan98 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to repair my Tivo HD after a hard drive failure. So far mfscopy hasn't been able to get me past the "Powering on..." and "Almost there..." screens. I would like to try a fresh image on a new disk.
> 
> Could anybody PM me the image for a TCD652160? Thanks so much.


Sent.


----------



## Mifun116 (May 9, 2019)

any chance I can get a copy as well for Tivo HD 652160
thank you!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mifun116 said:


> any chance I can get a copy as well for Tivo HD 652160
> thank you!!


Sent.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a TCD658000, that I have a backup of .tbk but it is quite old. I have 3 Tivo HD's and I was making sure they called the mothership. 2 of the 3 it went fine, but this one, would get stuck on Powering UP, and then I started searching for other Drives in my collection, I even opened up the Tivo Externder I had, but it was only 500 gb, and wasnt big enough to take the restore.

So I am not sure if I need a more modern update to the TCD658000 (XL?), so that I get a better software update right off the bat, with first boot up. and....

I am not sure if I take the drive and format in my XP computer to NTFS, and then use WinMFS to restore the .tbk is the correct method to get this Tivo going again.

I either seem to get stuck in the S03 error with one drive after completing the Guide Setup download, in the last step instead of DONE, or as currently happens, I get all the way thru that channel guide setup, and it says there are no channels in the area code 90712.

So maybe I am asking for an image for the TCD658000 and a little refresher course on whether my steps are correct. Maybe I shouldn't format the drive.... but is that too late? Thanks..

Oh, and the first thing I did when I moved another drive to this TIVO , was to do a clean and delete so that it hooked the HD up with the motherboard, but haven't had that option , since it is always going straight to the 5 minute setting clock, and getting data, and installing, and then No Antenna data.

How do I tell SW version, if it boots to Guide info, and is a loop.

I have v11.0n.K1 running on a Tivo HD (Not XL), if I backup this and place the image on the drive having trouble, will XL image be compatible with regular Tivo HD?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What Tivo software version is it running, as shown in System Information.

Unless its running v11.0n.K1, you would not get any channels. This happened when Tivo switched to Rovi for guide data.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

Image request for a TCD658000. (XL)


----------



## Bill Mattan (May 21, 2019)

hEY GUYS! 
I would like to request an image for TCD652160

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Microman66 said:


> Image request for a TCD658000. (XL)


Sent.



Bill Mattan said:


> hEY GUYS!
> I would like to request an image for TCD652160
> 
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## kolepard (Dec 9, 2002)

Does anyone have an image for a TCD652160? The drive in my old friend has passed on after many years. 

Thank you. 

Kevin


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kolepard said:


> Does anyone have an image for a TCD652160? The drive in my old friend has passed on after many years.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kevin


Sent.


----------



## M Moogle (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking for an image for a TCD652160. My current drive is too far gone to get a good backup from. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

M Moogle said:


> Looking for an image for a TCD652160. My current drive is too far gone to get a good backup from. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Art Sweetener (Jun 8, 2019)

New to the community...hdd crashed...

Looking for image for TiVo HD TCD658 11.0b-01-2-658 Standard Release or something similar that I can use to flash a new drive.

Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Art Sweetener said:


> New to the community...hdd crashed...
> 
> Looking for image for TiVo HD TCD658 11.0b-01-2-658 Standard Release or something similar that I can use to flash a new drive.
> 
> Thank you.


Before I send you the image....

does it still have Tivo service? Even better, if its lifetime service. If no service, don't bother getting an image, because its now only good for parts. Tivo support had ended a few yrs ago, but only lifetime boxes can still get guide/service.
11.0b is a rather old version of that software. The current is 11.0n.K1

Another concern is the power supply's capacitors, its aged and may not work properly to supply power to the MB, fan, hard drive.


----------



## Art Sweetener (Jun 8, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> Before I send you the image....
> 
> does it still have Tivo service? Even better, if its lifetime service. If no service, don't bother getting an image, because its now only good for parts. Tivo support had ended a few yrs ago, but only lifetime boxes can still get guide/service.
> 11.0b is a rather old version of that software. The current is 11.0n.K1
> ...


Yes, the unit has had continuous TIVO service since it was first purchased, and still does.

I only asked for 11.0b because some years ago I used that image to expand the storage, and know it worked.

I opened up the unit and the components seem to be still chirping...though you are certainly right...the capacitors are old and could go bad any time...but I think I still have some life left in the unit, and being that I have a HDD on hand...would be great to try an image.

Thanks again.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Art Sweetener said:


> Yes, the unit has had continuous TIVO service since it was first purchased, and still does.
> 
> I only asked for 11.0b because some years ago I used that image to expand the storage, and know it worked.
> 
> ...


Sent.

What drive model will you be using? Recommended is WD Red (not Pro, or any 7200+RPM)... Either WD10EFRX (minimum) or WD20EFRX (max) WD Green is not made anymore, out of warranty, and being sold overpriced, these also need settings fiddled with to work in a Tivo.


----------



## Atomic Taco (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a TCD848000 that's boot looping using the stock drive. I'm looking for an image that will hopefully bring that drive or a new one back to life.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Atomic Taco said:


> I have a TCD848000 that's boot looping using the stock drive. I'm looking for an image that will hopefully bring that drive or a new one back to life.


You do not need an image, all you have to do is to drop in a drive, up to 3TB and the Tivo will prep it. You can also use up to 8TB, but it requires a Windows program, MSFR, found elsewhere on this site, to use the full capacity.

Recommended drive is the WD Red (not pro, 7200+ RPM) drives.

Be aware that if you are on v21+ of Tivo software, there is some bug(s) that will prevent the Tivo from prepping drives properly.


----------



## lpenninger (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a TCD652160 with a bad disk. Can some kind person please send me an image? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lpenninger said:


> I have a TCD652160 with a bad disk. Can some kind person please send me an image? Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## dwarmstr (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking for a TBK image for TCD648250B.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dwarmstr said:


> Looking for a TBK image for TCD648250B.


Sent.

Unless it has service, especially lifetime, still active, it is only good for parts as Tivo will not activate these older models anymore. If you are using this model for cable and they have SDV, which is in MPEG4 format, then this may not be able to record or transfer them


----------



## Jklapp (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm new  
I also need an image for TCD648250B and a link to download WinMFS.. Thank you so much, you guys are GREAT!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Jklapp said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new
> I also need an image for TCD648250B and a link to download WinMFS.. Thank you so much, you guys are GREAT!


Sent.


----------



## Winginit (Aug 8, 2019)

I too am afflicted by a failed TCD648250B drive. The old gal just up and died on me. The original drive I made the backup from won't even spin up now. I could sure use a link to download a WinMFS image. Thank you, thank you !!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Winginit said:


> I too am afflicted by a failed TCD648250B drive. The old gal just up and died on me. The original drive I made the backup from won't even spin up now. I could sure use a link to download a WinMFS image. Thank you, thank you !!


You would also need to get the capacitors in the power supply replaced.

Image sent.


----------



## Winginit (Aug 8, 2019)

Yup, sounds like a great idea. Thank you.


----------



## sang (Aug 11, 2019)

HerronScott said:


> PM sent!
> 
> Scott


Hi anyone, my Tivo model is TCD652160 and I need a TiVo image. Also I couldn't find a version of WinMFS. Would you please send me a copy or a link please? Million thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

sang said:


> Hi anyone, my Tivo model is TCD652160 and I need a TiVo image. Also I couldn't find a version of WinMFS. Would you please send me a copy or a link please? Million thanks


Sent.


----------



## sang (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank you so much for the image and the WinMFS! It worked. I might have messed up on the upgrading to a larger volume. I have a two terabyte hard disk. Do you know if WinMFS supports 2 terabytes?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

2TB is the max the S3 can handle.


----------



## sang (Aug 11, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> 2TB is the max the S3 can handle.





ThAbtO said:


> 2TB is the max the S3 can handle.


went thru the setup and it seemed everything is working; however, my live tv is grey out and there's no picture. Any idea?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Did you forget to connect the coax?


----------



## NMA (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Could someone please PM me the image file for a TCD652160? Thanks in advance?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

NMA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could someone please PM me the image file for a TCD652160? Thanks in advance?


Sent.


----------



## Nero Barone (Aug 24, 2019)

May I kindly receive an image for TCD648250B with lifetime please? Failed HDD.
Much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Nero Barone said:


> May I kindly receive an image for TCD648250B with lifetime please? Failed HDD.
> Much appreciated!
> Thanks!


Sent.

There is no lifetime service on images. Lifetime or any service is linked to the Tivo service number of any Tivo.


----------



## Nero Barone (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the image, info, and instructions!!! Hope my tivo will be up and running shortly!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Nero Barone said:


> May I kindly receive an image for TCD648250B with lifetime please? Failed HDD.
> Much appreciated!
> Thanks!


You should know that is model is not compatible with MPEG4 on cable channels and cannot record or transfer them.


----------



## silentguy (Nov 29, 2004)

My TIVO HD TCD652160 HDD failed
Can I please get an image

It's lifetime service and I use it to record OTA channels.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

silentguy said:


> My TIVO HD TCD652160 HDD failed
> Can I please get an image
> 
> It's lifetime service and I use it to record OTA channels.


Sent.


----------



## silentguy (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks. 
Sorry for the duplicate requests 
I wasn’t sure where the best place to post was


----------



## silentguy (Nov 29, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I have the image. Thx 
Need some help. 
winmfs doesn't see the drives. 
I did run winmfs as administrator. 
Maybe it's beacuse I'm running a windows 10 pc. ?

I also have mfslive 1.4 boot cd. 
I need the commands to mount the drives and restore from the image though

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mightyveg (Dec 31, 2009)

Can someone please send me a link for a TCD658000 image file?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

silentguy said:


> I have the image. Thx
> Need some help.
> winmfs doesn't see the drives.
> I did run winmfs as administrator.
> ...


WinMFS should be about to see them, as administrator, and if they are blank, no partitions, but if there are then you need to click the mounted drives button. Be careful you do not select the Windows drive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mightyveg said:


> Can someone please send me a link for a TCD658000 image file?


Sent.


----------



## mightyveg (Dec 31, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks ThAbtO! You ROCK!


----------



## silentguy (Nov 29, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> WinMFS should be about to see them, as administrator, and if they are blank, no partitions, but if there are then you need to click the mounted drives button. Be careful you do not select the Windows drive.


Winmfs can't see the drive. 
I think it's becoz it's WD green WD20EZRX. 
It's what I had lying around.


----------



## silentguy (Nov 29, 2004)

silentguy said:


> Winmfs can't see the drive.
> I think it's becoz it's WD green WD20EZRX.
> It's what I had lying around.


I got winmfs to see the drive , after formatting it with a WD utility on the ubcd.


----------



## silentguy (Nov 29, 2004)

silentguy said:


> I got winmfs to see the drive , after formatting it with a WD utility on the ubcd.


I got it to work !
Thanks Thabto.

Can u send me the image for a Tivo HD XL TCD658000 please
I need to upgrade that one too.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

silentguy said:


> Can u send me the image for a Tivo HD XL TCD658000 please
> I need to upgrade that one too.


Sent.


----------



## silentguy (Nov 29, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks again
I'll write up a short summary on what I did tomorrow.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

digitaldiva said:


> I'm new to the Tivo Community, but I've been a Tivo owner since 2000. I'm on my second Tivo and I need community help. My hard drive is fried, can someone PM an image for the HD (not sure if that matters) series 3 model? I have WinMFS and DvrBARS. I couldn't get WinMFS to recognize my new drive, but that's a separate issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


*I know this was a older post* but I just read that WinMFS should be ran as "Administrator".... perhaps this is why your drives are not seen? If someone has a similar problem this hint may help!

SOGLAD


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

SOGLAD said:


> *I know this was a older post* but I just read that WinMFS should be ran as "Administrator".... perhaps this is why your drives are not seen? If someone has a similar problem this hint may help!
> SOGLAD


you started a conversation with me but there was no way to reply to the conversation.
Sorry but I do not have image links.

post in this thread the model tivos you have. either thabto or ggieseke will send you links to download images.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

Teeps said:


> you started a conversation with me but there was no way to reply to the conversation.
> Sorry but I do not have image links.
> 
> post in this thread the model tivos you have. either thabto or ggieseke will send you links to download images.


*Thank you for your reply, Teeps!* Thank you for your 'HDMI FIX' comments too... I just posted a reply for you there.

SOGLAD


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello Team!

I have 3 TiVos and all are *"Series 3 HD"*. The model numbers are: *TCD746320 / TCD648250B and TCD652160.

Will someone please help me with a image file(s) for these TiVo?

1,000 Thanks!
SOGLAD*


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

SOGLAD said:


> TCD746320


This is Premiere, Series 4.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

Whoops! And I like to be accurate about such things..._ I apologize._

SOGLAD


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TCD746320 image sent.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone have an image for the Series 3 OLED (TCD648250B)? Thanks.

EDIT: I also would like to know how to install this image onto the new drive. It's been a long time since I did this. Thanks!


----------



## khall (Sep 27, 2019)

Could someone provide the image for TCD652160.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MJedi said:


> Does anyone have an image for the Series 3 OLED (TCD648250B)? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: I also would like to know how to install this image onto the new drive. It's been a long time since I did this. Thanks!


Sent.



khall said:


> Could someone provide the image for TCD652160.


Sent.


----------



## Jim Johns (Oct 20, 2019)

I am looking for an image for a Series 3 TiVo HD TCD652160.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Jim Johns said:


> I am looking for an image for a Series 3 TiVo HD TCD652160.
> Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Jim Johns (Oct 20, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks so much!
Jim


----------



## Jimbur4 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi all, new member, was looking for an image( tbk) for both the Tivo 3 HD and Tivo 4 premiere. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Jimbur4 said:


> Hi all, new member, was looking for an image( tbk) for both the Tivo 3 HD and Tivo 4 premiere. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


What are the model numbers? Label on the back, next to the fan, starts with TCD.


----------



## Jimbur4 (Nov 1, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> What are the model numbers? Label on the back, next to the fan, starts with TCD.


Models are TCD 652160 and TCD 746320. Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Jimbur4 said:


> Models are TCD 652160 and TCD 746320. Thanks


652 Sent.


----------



## Jimbur4 (Nov 1, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> 652 Sent.


Thank you for prompt response ThAbtO and the file. It answered one on my questions, whether it was a bad drive or a corrupt image, looks like a need a new drive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It may also be the power supply, the capacitors would need to be replaced if it hasn't already.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jimbur4 said:


> Models are TCD 652160 and TCD 746320. Thanks


746 sent.


----------



## Jimbur4 (Nov 1, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> 746 sent.


Thank you for the image, you guys have been great.


----------



## Jimbur4 (Nov 1, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> It may also be the power supply, the capacitors would need to be replaced if it hasn't already.


yeah I have read many threads on power supplies, so I took an old pc and powered the drive with that and ran sata cable to motherboard with same results, it hangs up on "Welcome... powering up screen. Which led me to either bad drive or bad image. Just afraid of investing in new drive and stiil getting hung up on "welcome screen. Have you heard of any other issues that might cause a hang up on Welcome screen ? Maybe just have to bite the bullet and try brand new drive. Any suggestions on best drive for the buck for tivo HD and its programming ?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Recommended is WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (max) on Series 3.


----------



## bw50 (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm looking for an image for TCD 652160. Many thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bw50 said:


> I'm looking for an image for TCD 652160. Many thanks


Sent.


----------



## bw50 (Nov 7, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Many thanks. Much appreciated. Rebuild completed


----------



## streamitorbust (Nov 14, 2019)

Looking for Series 3 TiVo HD TCD652160 image. First time with this process, so any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

streamitorbust said:


> Looking for Series 3 TiVo HD TCD652160 image. First time with this process, so any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Sent.

Most importantly is that it still has Tivo service, especially lifetime, since Tivo will no longer activate Series 3 but will continue to provide service for active units.


----------



## streamitorbust (Nov 14, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> Most importantly is that it still has Tivo service, especially lifetime, since Tivo will no longer activate Series 3 but will continue to provide service for active units.


Awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## eyankee01 (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm looking for an image for a TCD648250B. Stuck in a setup loop with an s03 error, and I think my only solution is to reload. And my original HD sitting on the shelf went bad somehow. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

eyankee01 said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD648250B. Stuck in a setup loop with an s03 error, and I think my only solution is to reload. And my original HD sitting on the shelf went bad somehow. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## eyankee01 (Aug 22, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks you so much!!!


----------



## eyankee01 (Aug 22, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Well, I've tried many things, and have had no success in loading this image onto a drive. I've tried 3 drives, the one I was using in the tivo, the original drive from the tivo, and a 3rd drive I wasn't currently using. The original, a 250 GB drive, it said was too small. The other 2 just fail right away. I've tried with the drives connected externally with several different SATA to USB adapters, as well as opening the case, and having the drive connected to the motherboard SATA. I did a full reformatted of the 500 GB drive I was using in the tivo, as well as running at chkdsk /f /r /x to find a flag any bad blocks. I'm not sure where I'm going wrong here. Is there a way to confirm that the image is good? I re-downloaded it in case it somehow got corrupted in download. I've spent hours on something that should have taken a few minutes. 
I'm not sure what to do next.


----------



## eyankee01 (Aug 22, 2002)

eyankee01 said:


> Well, I've tried many things, and have had no success in loading this image onto a drive. I've tried 3 drives, the one I was using in the tivo, the original drive from the tivo, and a 3rd drive I wasn't currently using. The original, a 250 GB drive, it said was too small. The other 2 just fail right away. I've tried with the drives connected externally with several different SATA to USB adapters, as well as opening the case, and having the drive connected to the motherboard SATA. I did a full reformatted of the 500 GB drive I was using in the tivo, as well as running at chkdsk /f /r /x to find a flag any bad blocks. I'm not sure where I'm going wrong here. Is there a way to confirm that the image is good? I re-downloaded it in case it somehow got corrupted in download. I've spent hours on something that should have taken a few minutes.
> I'm not sure what to do next.


OK, got it to work on a laptop. Not sure what's wrong with my desktop. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Wayne# (Dec 20, 2018)

Bbrown406 said:


> I also need an image for that same model number if someone can help me out please


My TIVO HD hardrive also died. I need the image for same ...TCD652160 Would appreciate any help. Thanks Much


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Wayne# said:


> My TIVO HD hardrive also died. I need the image for same ...TCD652160 Would appreciate any help. Thanks Much


Sent.


----------



## IsaacW (Nov 30, 2019)

HerronScott said:


> PM sent!
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,

I saw you have helped others before. I'm in need of an image for TCD652160 and some instructions if possible. Appreciate it very much. Thanks.


----------



## IsaacW (Nov 30, 2019)

Looking for an image for TCD652160 and some instructions please.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

IsaacW said:


> Looking for an image for TCD652160 and some instructions please.


Sent.


----------



## IsaacW (Nov 30, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Awesome. Thank you very much.


----------



## Wayne# (Dec 20, 2018)

ThAbtO You're a ROCK STAR! Thanks for the image and the instructions. My dead Tivo HD has risen from the dead with the image and instructions you provided. Thanks Much. Wayne


----------



## Wandering_Burr (Feb 28, 2003)

Image request for a tcd652160 please.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Wandering_Burr said:


> Image request for a tcd652160 please.


Sent.


----------



## bmorley (Dec 7, 2003)

Same boat, would appreciate an image and instructions for TCD648250B. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bmorley said:


> Same boat, would appreciate an image and instructions for TCD648250B. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## chjones8 (Apr 19, 2009)

IsaacW said:


> Looking for an image for TCD652160 and some instructions please.


Could I please also get a link to an image for a TCD652160 as well as instructions of what sw to use to write the image.
thansk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

chjones8 said:


> Could I please also get a link to an image for a TCD652160 as well as instructions of what sw to use to write the image.
> thansk


Sent.


----------



## aadhoc571 (Feb 13, 2015)

Image request for a TCD648250B. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chjones8 (Apr 19, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


thank you!


----------



## daveb6332 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking for an image file for a model 652160. Thanks much in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

daveb6332 said:


> Looking for an image file for a model 652160. Thanks much in advance!


Sent.


----------



## daveb6332 (Feb 26, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Outstanding! Thank you.


----------



## minipseiko (Apr 3, 2020)

Could I please also get a link to an image for a TCD652160? I plan to use winmfs but could use any other software if recommended.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

minipseiko said:


> Could I please also get a link to an image for a TCD652160? I plan to use winmfs but could use any other software if recommended.


Sent.


----------



## mi933 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello, would you mind sending a link for a TCD652160 image please? Also, what software do you recommend to load the image onto a new drive? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mi933 said:


> Hello, would you mind sending a link for a TCD652160 image please? Also, what software do you recommend to load the image onto a new drive? Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Would you mind passing along the 652160 image - I assume it's 11.0n for Comcast MPEG4 compatibility?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lhvetinari said:


> Would you mind passing along the 652160 image - I assume it's 11.0n for Comcast MPEG4 compatibility?


If you already have it running, it should have updated to 11.0n.K1.

Note: it only allows for MPEG4/h2.64 recording, but not transfers.


----------



## Kay_S (May 21, 2020)

Hello. First time caller. I am humbly requesting a link for a good image for my new hard drive I would like to install in my TCD652160. My 1 TB HD 'died' and I cannot locate my backup imagine (which I kept on my original 160GB HD). Thanks in advance for any guidance/assistance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Kay_S said:


> Hello. First time caller. I am humbly requesting a link for a good image for my new hard drive I would like to install in my TCD652160. My 1 TB HD 'died' and I cannot locate my backup imagine (which I kept on my original 160GB HD). Thanks in advance for any guidance/assistance.


Sent.


----------



## Kay_S (May 21, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


That was quick! Thanks again.


----------



## David M Freyberger (Aug 15, 2020)

My lifetime tivo also had my drive die and need an image for TCD652160. My 1T drive gave out and I cant find any thing. Thanks For the help


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

David M Freyberger said:


> My lifetime tivo also had my drive die and need an image for TCD652160. My 1T drive gave out and I cant find any thing. Thanks For the help


Sent.


----------



## crouch (Jul 22, 2007)

I also would greatly appreciate an image for a TCD652160. My replacement hard drive installed in 2016 has died following a power outage here on the east coast.

I just bought a 2TB WD20EURX (same as last time so it should still be an acceptable replacement if using WinMFS, correct)?


----------



## RandallW (Dec 28, 2005)

Also looking for an old S3 TiVo HD image. Have a drive that possibly just went bad on my Lifetime account. TCD652160.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

crouch said:


> I also would greatly appreciate an image for a TCD652160. My replacement hard drive installed in 2016 has died following a power outage here on the east coast.
> 
> I just bought a 2TB WD20EURX (same as last time so it should still be an acceptable replacement if using WinMFS, correct)?


Sent

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

RandallW said:


> Also looking for an old S3 TiVo HD image. Have a drive that possibly just went bad on my Lifetime account. TCD652160.


Sent

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

crouch said:


> I just bought a 2TB WD20EURX


You may also have problems getting it to boot in the Tivo with this drive. You would need to connect to SATA and use WDidle3 and HDAT. They are found on the Ultimate Boot CD.


----------



## crouch (Jul 22, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> You may also have problems getting it to boot in the Tivo with this drive. You would need to connect to SATA and use WDidle3 and HDAT. They are found on the Ultimate Boot CD.


What is the preferred hard drive nowadays?

I don't remember what HDAT does but looking at my old posts apparently I used it last time for the same model hard drive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WD models ending in EFRX, PURX, PURZ.


----------



## crouch (Jul 22, 2007)

I used WinMFS to replace what I thought was a failed hard drive but am still having my problem (Welcome, Powering Up for about 5 seconds followed by a gray screen).

I previously replaced my hard drive in 2016. Weakness Tech Support suggested my new symptoms were likely hard drive related as well.

In using WinMFS, I perhaps stupidly used the backup image I made from my old (potentially failing?) drive rather than the new one sent to me above. Could that be the problem? If so I’ll disassemble everything and try again with the fresh image.

Otherwise I’m at a loss and would probably order a new power supply even though my capacitors look fine and I have a green led light, fan works, etc.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

crouch said:


> I used WinMFS to replace what I thought was a failed hard drive but am still having my problem (Welcome, Powering Up for about 5 seconds followed by a gray screen).
> 
> I previously replaced my hard drive in 2016. Weakness Tech Support suggested my new symptoms were likely hard drive related as well.
> 
> ...


As noted here. You need to note what model drive and what tivo model.



ThAbtO said:


> You may also have problems getting it to boot in the Tivo with this drive. You would need to connect to SATA and use WDidle3 and HDAT. They are found on the Ultimate Boot CD.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

crouch said:


> I used WinMFS to replace what I thought was a failed hard drive but am still having my problem (Welcome, Powering Up for about 5 seconds followed by a gray screen).


Did you test the drive that you think has failed?

Scott


----------



## crouch (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry, as noted above I have a TCD652160 and purchased a new 2TB WD20EURX. I ran HDAT2 and wdidle3 and confirmed no PUIS enabled and that Intellipark was disabled.

I did not test the old hard drive (not sure steps to do so) before replacing it but the winMFS restore from the old drive’s image seemed to go fine. Should I have used a clean image?

Is my next step to test the old drive and if it is good, then it’s likely the power supply? What program should I use to test it? I have ubcd.


----------



## crouch (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok I tested my old hard drive today using Western Digital Data Lifeguard Diagnostic. Smart Status, Quick Test, and Extended Test were all “Pass”. Does this mean the old hard drive wasn’t the problem after all? For future reference, is this the way to differentiate whether it’s your power supply or hard drive that is the problem?

Based on my limited computer logic and the fact that my Tivo with the new hard drive showed the same exact symptom as my Tivo with the old hard drive, either (1) the old hard drive wasn’t the problem, or (2) whatever error existed in the old hard drive somehow carried over into the new hard drive when I copied the image from my old hard drive. If that second scenario isn’t possible, then that leaves the power supply as the likely culprit, correct?

I will test my new hard drive if necessary just to make sure it isn’t defective but for that to be the problem, then wouldn’t both hard drives need to be defective yet the old hard drive passed the above tests?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I vote for the power supply, capacitors specifically, they tend to go bad and you can't tell visually.


----------



## crouch (Jul 22, 2007)

Well here's an unexpected result that now throws my logic out the window. The Quick Test on my new hard drive failed.

Test Option: *QUICK TEST*
Model Number: WDC WD20EURX-25T0FY0
Unit Serial Number: WD-WCC4M3PFKYLS
Firmware Number: 80.00A80
Capacity: 2000.40 GB
SMART Status: PASS
Test Result: *FAIL*
Test Error Code: 06-Quick Test on drive 2 did not complete! Status code = 07 (Failed read test element), Failure Checkpoint = 102 (Unknown Test) SMART self-test did not complete on drive 2!
Test Time: 18:39:08, August 25, 2020

Test Option: *QUICK TEST*
Model Number: WDC WD20EURX-25T0FY0
Unit Serial Number: WD-WCC4M3PFKYLS
Firmware Number: 80.00A80
Capacity: 2000.40 GB
SMART Status: PASS
Test Result: *FAIL*
Test Error Code: 06-Quick Test on drive 2 did not complete! Status code = 07 (Failed read test element), Failure Checkpoint = 102 (Unknown Test) SMART self-test did not complete on drive 2!
Test Time: 18:41:45, August 25, 2020

Where does that leave me? Is that hard drive useless now (and should be returned)?

If my old hard drive is good but Tivo wasn't working with it anyway, does that mean I need a new power supply and a new hard drive? Or can a hard drive pass the Data Lifeguard tests but still be no good for Tivo purposes?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Most likely, the warranty expired before you bought it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

It does seem to point to an issue with the replacement drive which I don't believe have been manufactured in several years. I would try to get the vendor that you bought it from to either refund your money or replace it and I would start with replacing the capacitors in the power supply and then try the drive that you had in the unit.

Scott


----------



## crouch (Jul 22, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> It does seem to point to an issue with the replacement drive which I don't believe have been manufactured in several years. I would try to get the vendor that you bought it from to either refund your money or replace it and I would start with replacing the capacitors in the power supply and then try the drive that you had in the unit.
> 
> Scott


Thanks. I'm going to cave and order a replacement power supply from Weaknees as my initial attempt at replacing the capacitors didn't go well (insufficient heat from my budget soldering gun and insufficient skill from me).

My new drive came from Amazon so they should take it back since within 30 days.

I might order a new drive as well. Is the WD Red ending in EFAX something to avoid due to the SRM issue or is that immaterial for a Tivo? The 2TB EFRX is pushing $100 now which seems high if it can be avoided. EFAX is cheaper.


----------



## concaveTV (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi. I'm looking for an image for a tivo series 3 (TCD652160). Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

concaveTV said:


> Hi. I'm looking for an image for a tivo series 3 (TCD652160). Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## chjones8 (Apr 19, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Can I ask for a me too on the image, please.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

chjones8 said:


> Can I ask for a me too on the image, please.


You need to verify which model?


----------



## chjones8 (Apr 19, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> You need to verify which model?


I found where I had already d/l it a while back. Thanks.


----------



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

I need instruction for using winfms on a Tivo series 3 (TCD652160). I have the image file and winfms.exe 
and used it before but have forgot how to use winfms.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

duhmel said:


> I need instruction for using winfms on a Tivo series 3 (TCD652160). I have the image file and winfms.exe
> and used it before but have forgot how to use winfms.


Go back to the private conversation, its all there.


----------



## shaz1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I need image for TiVo Series 3 TCD652160


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

shaz1 said:


> I need image for TiVo Series 3 TCD652160


Sent.


----------



## peaston (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi. I'm looking for an image for a TiVo series 3 (TCD652160), i'd like to put a 2T drive in it if possible. 
I've upgrade my Premiere using DvrBars and JMFS, is the procedure the same for a S3?
Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peaston said:


> Hi. I'm looking for an image for a TiVo series 3 (TCD652160), i'd like to put a 2T drive in it if possible.
> I've upgrade my Premiere using DvrBars and JMFS, is the procedure the same for a S3?
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## tzone (Mar 1, 2002)

Hello. I'm looking for an image for a Series 3 TCD652160.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

tzone said:


> Hello. I'm looking for an image for a Series 3 TCD652160.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## chasleighton (Oct 17, 2015)

I need a disk image for the TCD 648250B.
I will be forever grateful if someone could send one my way.

Thanks in advance.
Newbie


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

chasleighton said:


> I need a disk image for the TCD 648250B.
> I will be forever grateful if someone could send one my way.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Newbie


Sent.


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

I need the disk image for TCD 648250B. 

Thank you all very much for your continued Tivo support!!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kinggabbo said:


> I need the disk image for TCD 648250B.
> 
> Thank you all very much for your continued Tivo support!!!


Sent.


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Got it! Thanks so much!


----------



## ktek47 (Dec 22, 2008)

I need an image file for a TCD652160 please.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ktek47 said:


> I need an image file for a TCD652160 please.


Sent.


----------



## ktek47 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Toshirick (Mar 19, 2006)

Need image Series 3 HD DVR TCD648250
Thanks in advance-Rick


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Toshirick said:


> Need image Series 3 HD DVR TCD648250
> Thanks in advance-Rick


Sent.


----------



## Toshirick (Mar 19, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Got it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Toshirick (Mar 19, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.



Find Tools/MFSAdd to expand. *Ok this part worked *
Find Tools/SuperSize. *It would fail to SuperSize, I tried several times.*


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Toshirick said:


> It would fail to SuperSize, I tried several times.


Its not really necessary.


----------



## brycepowell (Nov 30, 2015)

Every time after I restore an image on my TiVo HD hard drives, I receive the dreaded "Gray Screen of Death", which is preceded by 10 seconds of "Welcome, Powering Up". How do I go about fixing this? It's happened to all but one of my 4 TiVo HDs.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

brycepowell said:


> Every time after I restore an image on my TiVo HD hard drives, I receive the dreaded "Gray Screen of Death", which is preceded by 10 seconds of "Welcome, Powering Up". How do I go about fixing this? It's happened to all but one of my 4 TiVo HDs.


Have you checked the power supplies? That'll cause weird stuff. In fact, it's generally the most common cause of video output failure, second to physical damage to the HDMI output.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

brycepowell said:


> Every time after I restore an image on my TiVo HD hard drives, I receive the dreaded "Gray Screen of Death", which is preceded by 10 seconds of "Welcome, Powering Up". How do I go about fixing this? It's happened to all but one of my 4 TiVo HDs.


The capacitors are a common failing issue to cause various issues/failures to hard drive, video, etc.


----------



## brycepowell (Nov 30, 2015)

How do I go about replacing those?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

brycepowell said:


> How do I go about replacing those?


You could replace them yourself if you had the ability, or google "Electronics repair" with your zip code.


----------



## geekbrain (Apr 28, 2013)

I am also looking for a TCD652160 image. Replacement drive will be a WD 250 GB. Can anyone assist?

-Thanks-


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

geekbrain said:


> I am also looking for a TCD652160 image. Replacement drive will be a WD 250 GB. Can anyone assist?
> 
> -Thanks-


Sent.


----------



## geekbrain (Apr 28, 2013)

I tried running WinMFS on a Win10Pro x64 system but it did not recognize the drive. Drive was not formatted but had been assigned in 'Computer Management' - 'Disk Management'. Does WinMFS run under a 64 bit system and/or Windows 10? Any suggestions?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Click the button on the bottom corner, mounted drives.


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello, Tivo forum! I'm a new member looking forward to being part of the community. Been a Tivo owner long time and now need to work on my Tivo Series 3 TCB648250B. I am going to upgrade the original drive to a 1TB drive and would appreciate an image file to do it with WinMFS.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TeevoDude said:


> Hello, Tivo forum! I'm a new member looking forward to being part of the community. Been a Tivo owner long time and now need to work on my Tivo Series 3 TCB648250B. I am going to upgrade the original drive to a 1TB drive and would appreciate an image file to do it with WinMFS.
> 
> I have an All-in-One PC with no access to typical drives bays in tower-type PCs. Can this be done with my PC and using a USB to 3.5 Sata Hard Drive Adapter, WinMFS, and the image file? Thanks in advance for any help from members!


Does the unit have an active Tivo service subscription? Lifetime Preferred.

Otherwise, sending an image will not make the unit workable again.


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> Does the unit have an active Tivo service subscription? Lifetime Preferred.
> 
> Otherwise, sending an image will not make the unit workable again.


Yes, it does. I bought it back in 2008 and am the only owner of it. I'd say I got my money's worth! It's been very good to me during that entire time and why I haven't upgraded to a newer Tivo until recently.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TeevoDude said:


> Tivo Series 3 TCB648250B.


Sent.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

geekbrain said:


> I tried running WinMFS on a Win10Pro x64 system but it did not recognize the drive. Drive was not formatted but had been assigned in 'Computer Management' - 'Disk Management'. Does WinMFS run under a 64 bit system and/or Windows 10? Any suggestions?


 You have to run as administrator


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

cannonz said:


> You have to run as administrator


Does anyone know the maximum hard drive size that can used in a Series 3 Tivo using the WinMFS tool?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TeevoDude said:


> Does anyone know the maximum hard drive size that can used in a Series 3 Tivo using the WinMFS tool?


2TB. Recommended is WD20EFRX, or 1TB, WD10EFRX.


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, what are the other tools available, if any, to do put in a larger drive than 2TB, OR is it a Tivo board limitation?


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> 2TB. Recommended is WD20EFRX, or 1TB, WD10EFRX.


I found this post and it seems that it saying using any version of Windows 7 or greater for hard drives "greater" than 3TB. Or, does that mean up to 3TB?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

When I wrote that, it was for any large drive 3TB and larger. Although the older models only can support up to 2TB or less.


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> When I wrote that, it was for any large drive 3TB and larger. Although the older models only can support up to 2TB or less.


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

TeevoDude said:


> Thank you for the clarification!


For the Series 4 Premiere Tivo, what is the largest hard drive capacity that will work inside it?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

TeevoDude said:


> For the Series 4 Premiere Tivo, what is the largest hard drive capacity that will work inside it?


8TB, last I checked. Some dudes took a Roamio beyond that, but I think that's only Roamio/newer.


----------



## nikamma (May 5, 2021)

Can someone please share a link to a TCD652160 image (Series 3 HD)? I have MFSTools, and also am setup to run DD (disk to disk exact copy) if needed. So an image that works with either will help me revive an old one lying around in the garage.
Thanks in advance for the kindness.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

nikamma said:


> Can someone please share a link to a TCD652160 image (Series 3 HD)? I have MFSTools, and also am setup to run DD (disk to disk exact copy) if needed. So an image that works with either will help me revive an old one lying around in the garage.
> Thanks in advance for the kindness.


Unless it still have lifetime Tivo Service, it would be futile to send an image because they will no longer activate these old units.


----------



## nikamma (May 5, 2021)

Yes, I recall having bought this one with the lifetime paid up option. It also came with an external extra storage unit, but I can't seem to find the unit now. 
I hope the external storage is needed for the Tivo to be back in service.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

nikamma said:


> Yes, I recall having bought this one with the lifetime paid up option. It also came with an external extra storage unit, but I can't seem to find the unit now.
> I hope the external storage is needed for the Tivo to be back in service.


It is probably the reason it has failed. Its not recommended to use any external drives in a Tivo.

Sent.


nikamma said:


> TCD652160 image


----------



## stevensnyc (Dec 7, 2009)

My TiVo HD TCD652160 model needs a hard drive replacement. I am also looking for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone send a new image?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

stevensnyc said:


> My TiVo HD TCD652160 model needs a hard drive replacement. I am also looking for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone send a new image?


Sent.


----------



## toy4x4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Tvi Series 3 stuck in S03 land... Can I get a image for a TCD646250B. Will go with a new 2 TB drive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

toy4x4 said:


> Tvi Series 3 stuck in S03 land... Can I get a image for a TCD646250B. Will go with a new 2 TB drive.


Sent for a TCD648250B.


----------



## tribaltech (Jun 5, 2021)

After replacing power supply components and re-imaging the drive (thanks ThAbtO!), my tivo works (and records!) again. But now I can't get my premium channels (I use a verizon cable card). I chatted with verizon who tried to reset the card, but that didn't work. Any suggestions for what do do to get the cablecard working again? I can get basic channels fine, just not HBO and Showtime which I have subscriptions for.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Try getting them to un-pair the card, then pair it again. The Host and DATA IDs may have changed since the drive change.


----------



## tribaltech (Jun 5, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> Try getting them to un-pair the card, then pair it again. The Host and DATA IDs may have changed since the drive change.


OK, thanks I will try that.


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, I have downloaded " winMFS ( beta build 9.3g ) on a Windows 10 .
I can open the file and get the menu that says " select drive " 
I clicked on the button " show mounted drive "
I have both a replacement and the old TiVo drive connected and running, and showing up in "Disk Management"
But, NOT in the menu that says " select drive " 
What do I do now?

Thanks ,
Peter


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

petermauro said:


> Hi, I have downloaded " winMFS ( beta build 9.3g ) on a Windows 10 .
> I can open the file and get the menu that says " select drive "
> I clicked on the button " show mounted drive "
> I have both a replacement and the old TiVo drive connected and running, and showing up in "Disk Management"
> ...


 You have to run as administrator for it to see drives.


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi H2ZX,
Yes thank you.
I am the administrator for my computer, but , I still had to right click " run as administrator " to get winMFS to see the drives.
I'm trying to replace my failing TiVo hard drive with an SSD 230GB
I'm running into all sorts of errors.
Has anyone done this successfully?

Peter


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

Do I need to format the SSD first?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No.


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

I 'm getting the error message " destination drive is too small"
The SSD is 260 GB, So, won't TCD648250B 11n.H1 (1).tbk
which is only 194 845 KB fit in that SSD?


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

error message says:

you need
625142385 sectors at least


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Since disk management saw it must have that microsoft stuff on it, could try wiping it clean then try.


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, it was recognized by disk management.
So, I used " diskpart" in the command utility 
to " clean " the whole disk.
Now , disk management says I need to " initialize " the disk before it will be identified.
And, winMFS says the disk is " unknown or blank "
So, I'm guessing the SSD disk is now free of anything microsoft,
but, I still get " destinstion drive is too small"
and, winMFS says it has 488 397 168 sectors available
which is NOT enough for what winMFS requires
But, winMFS is also reporting the size of the SSD is 250 GB
So, 250 GB divided by 512 = 488 MB
which should be enough for TCD648250B 11n.H1 (1).tbk
which windows is reporting as 194 845 KB
It seems like the SSD should have been big enough

Is the TiVo image file bigger than what windows is reporting?

Any ideas??

Peter


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Make sure all partitions are removed, including any hidden or HPA. Do not even let Disk Management touch it. Also, drives of the same size has different amount of sectors, some less. Even 1 less is not enough space to hold the image.


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

what is " HPA "


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

petermauro said:


> error message says:
> 
> you need
> 625142385 sectors at least


That sounds like the image is from a 320GB drive. 625142385 x 512 = 320,072,901,120 bytes.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

petermauro said:


> what is " HPA "


A kind of partition that some bios makes it secure but messes up for other devices.


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

So, maybe I have a bad image file.
Could you please send it to me again?
Thanks, Peter


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The image is not bad. 

Did you compare the sectors listed the drive's label?


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

The SSD is a Samsung 860 EVO , 250GB solid state drive
I've done a Google search for that item and can't find it.
So, it must be discontinued.
The replacement is a 870 EVO
I wondering if that's the problem, something wrong with the SSD


----------



## deblunder (Dec 8, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


*ThAbtO - could you send me the link for the 2160 clean install image for WinMFS? I changed from cable to antenna setting and long story short now have a messed up image that won't reconcile to any of the kickstart repairs. I'd like to rebuild the drive clean (drive itself seems fine). Thanks!!*


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Whats a 2160? That is not a model number.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> Whats a 2160? That is not a model number.


I'm a few days late, but he meant the 652160. That's a pretty bad abbreviation.

I sent him an image and he received it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Larsenv said:


> That's a pretty bad abbreviation.


Yeah, some would even list the last 3-4 digits of their Tivo Service number.


----------



## Predator68 (Oct 5, 2021)

I need an image for a TCD652160

please & thank you


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Predator68 said:


> I need an image for a TCD652160
> 
> please & thank you


Sent.


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

I need an image for a TCD652160

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

lexsar said:


> I need an image for a TCD652160
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

Larsenv said:


> Sent.


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## maxmin (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, I also need an image for a Series 3 TDC652160. Tanks in advance.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

maxmin said:


> Hi, I also need an image for a Series 3 TDC652160. Tanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Ben Lanto (Oct 17, 2021)

Me too!  I also need an image for a Series 3 TCD652160.

Thank you!


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Ben Lanto said:


> Me too!  I also need an image for a Series 3 TCD652160.
> 
> Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Ben Lanto said:


> Me too!  I also need an image for a Series 3 TCD652160.
> 
> Thank you!


Duplicate request.


----------



## maxmin (Oct 24, 2010)

The image and install software worked like a charm. My only comment is that it seems better to have the hard drive unallocated when using the winmfs installation software. A mounted drive was giving me the Error writing inode error.


----------



## mikeblas (Feb 16, 2005)

I have an old Series3 that i'm trying to resurrect; model TCD648250B. Where can I get an image?

Also, are there any good instructions for copying the image to my new drive? There are lots of threads around here -- but all of the ones I've found have bit rot and the links aren't working.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

mikeblas said:


> I have an old Series3 that i'm trying to resurrect; model TCD648250B. Where can I get an image?
> 
> Also, are there any good instructions for copying the image to my new drive? There are lots of threads around here -- but all of the ones I've found have bit rot and the links aren't working.


Sent. Includes the instructions.


----------



## mikeblas (Feb 16, 2005)

Larsenv said:


> Sent. Includes the instructions.


Thank you!!1!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

mikeblas said:


> I have an old Series3 that i'm trying to resurrect; model TCD648250B. Where can I get an image?
> 
> Also, are there any good instructions for copying the image to my new drive? There are lots of threads around here -- but all of the ones I've found have bit rot and the links aren't working.


Does this tivo have a life time subscription?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mikeblas said:


> I have an old Series3 that i'm trying to resurrect; model TCD648250B. Where can I get an image?
> 
> Also, are there any good instructions for copying the image to my new drive? There are lots of threads around here -- but all of the ones I've found have bit rot and the links aren't working.





Larsenv said:


> Sent. Includes the instructions.


@Larsenv I'm working on resurrecting a dead OLED TCD648250B, could you please send me a copy? I'm thinking I want to try a blank drive and I don't seem to have a current OS version at hand.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> I'm working on resurrecting a dead OLED TCD648250B,


There you go.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> There you go.


TYVM I need to get past the S03 error it's constantly giving me on guided setup that its stuck in.


----------



## justjoe13 (8 mo ago)

Hate to revive old threads.. but I am in need of an image to my Series 3 model tcd 746320
Getting an update - reboot loop, and cannot kickstart it.
thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

justjoe13 said:


> Hate to revive old threads.. but I am in need of an image to my Series 3 model tcd 746320
> Getting an update - reboot loop, and cannot kickstart it.
> thanks


That is a Series 4.


----------



## lyokian159 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi All, 

I need the image for the TCD648250B OLED. Did my Power supply caps and still bootlooping.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

justjoe13 said:


> Hate to revive old threads.. but I am in need of an image to my Series 3 model tcd 746320
> Getting an update - reboot loop, and cannot kickstart it.
> thanks


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lyokian159 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need the image for the TCD648250B OLED. Did my Power supply caps and still bootlooping.


Does it have Lifetime Tivo Service? If not, then trying to restore it is pointless, It would no longer get activated.


----------



## lyokian159 (Jun 28, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> Does it have Lifetime Tivo Service? If not, then trying to restore it is pointless, It would no longer get activated.


Absolutely does! Was working great until a couple weeks ago


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lyokian159 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need the image for the TCD648250B OLED. Did my Power supply caps and still bootlooping.


Sent.


----------



## justjoe13 (8 mo ago)

ThAbtO said:


> Does it have Lifetime Tivo Service? If not, then trying to restore it is pointless, It would no longer get activated.


Yes, it does..


----------

